# lifted plow truck advise?



## benben

hi i currently have a 97 f150 supercab long bed with the 4.6 v8 and a western mid weight 
i would like to buy a 2001 f150 5.4 supercab 6 ft bed now my main question is how much can i lift the truck. my current truck is lifted 2" maybe 3 and i have timbrins i would also like to upgrade my front springs (f250 ld) with timbrins 

my goal is to get a 6" lift!


----------



## erkoehler

Custom mount, and know that parts will break/wear out sooner.

Good luck!


----------



## gtmustang00

Lifted trucks can plow too. You just have to modify the plow to work with the lift. What plow do you intend on using?


----------



## benben

i have a ultra mount mid weight 7.6


----------



## magnatrac

My last 2 trucks 03 and 07 f-350 both had 4" lifts on them. You can plow with a lifted truck but there are steps you need to take to make it work. I always ran my stock tires and wheels in the winter for 2 reasons. 1 you don't want to trash your nice wheels and tires with winter conditons, and 2 big wide tires are no good in the snow I don't care what tread you have. Oh and I just thought of a third, If you don't have a nice set of rims to roll on don't bother spending the money to lift it ! Ok now as far as the plow goes you'll need to be able to fab up a custom drop bracket for you push beam. Even with stock tires once you lift it you need to get the plow mount back to the stock height. I had brackets that I took on and off when I went from summer to winter mode. If you don't lower the plow you'll wear edges fast and with that much lift the trailing edge of the plow won't even be on the ground when you angle it. So to answer you question, yes you can plow with a lift but there is extra work involved to make it work correctly. Also I'm not sure what you have in mind for a lift(brand) but remember you get what you pay for. A cheap lift will lift it ,but it will drive like crap. Spend the money to get a good one that puts the suspenion and steering geometry back to stock. Even if it drives nice on it's own this all changes once you put the added weight of a plow on it.

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## dieseltech

Ive got an 06 f250 diesel with a 6" lift. I run a 8' ultramount pro and have the plates turned and have it on the fourth or last hole down. The a frame is almost level and that is with 18's and 35" tires.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok I looked up a couple old threads I had to show you what I was dealing with. One shows the truck at it's new height and the other the brackets I had to make to lower my push beam to be with in spec. Again if you want lager diameter tires in the winter that's fine but not wide like a 12.50 or more like most lifted truck run ,they are no good in snow. I have been running blizzard plows (810, 860sw) on my lifted trucks and they require a proper a frame height to keep all the edges running at the correct angles. I ran a 8' western pro plow on a 02 2500 ram with a cummins before switching to ford. It only had a 3" lift running stock tires in the winter, with an ultra mount bracket and uni mount adaptor it was pretty close to a level a frame ,but it still wore cutting edges twice as fast as our stock truck. Here is what I did with my last truck just to give you an idea.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46321&highlight=new+tires+wheels+more+lift

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52890&highlight=drop+bracket


----------



## gcbfire14

I just purchased a MD75 SnowDogg plow for my F150 supercab shortbed XLT 5.4L. The plow installer said I had the smaller of the 3 front ends made by ford. I want to look into beefing it up and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. My truck currently dips a little in the front and didn't know if putting a small 2" lift package on it to even it out would be enough or if I just beef up the springs to make the front end a little heavier dutier. Or do I need to do both? Any help and guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Young Gun Plowing

Plowed last year with a 99 Ram 2500 ext cab short bed with a 6 inch lift and 33's. I used a western unimount plow with the adapter to an ultra mount frame. Was able to drop the plow with longer brackets on the adapter. This way the truck frame didn't hang low when the plow was off. Consider making an adapter to sit between the truck frame and the plow. This will allow clearance with the plow off


----------

